# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  no -ip και cisco 877

## netstorm

καλησπερα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω το εξης εχω το cisco 877 και εχω κανει ενα λογαριασμο στο no-ip για  να σηκωσω μια καμερα που εχω στο internet τη βηματα και τι εντολες πρεπει να δωσω στο cisco?

ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## euri

http://www.firewall.cx/cisco-technic...uter-ddns.html

----------


## netstorm

ακολουθησα βημα βημα τον οδηγο αλλα δεν ειδα αποτελεσμα 

παρακατω ειναι το run config απο τον ρουτερ.



```
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 15978 bytes
!
version 12.4
no service pad
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service password-encryption
service sequence-numbers
!
hostname 
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging buffered 51200
logging console critical
enable secret 5 -----------------------------
!
no aaa new-model
clock timezone PCTime 2
clock summer-time PCTime date Mar 30 2003 3:00 Oct 26 2003 4:00
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-4033129358
 enrollment selfsigned
 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-4033129358
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-4033129358
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-4033129358
 certificate self-signed 01
  30820246 308201AF A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030
  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274
  69666963 6174652D 34303333 31323933 3538301E 170D3131 30383236 32323238
  34315A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649
  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D34 30333331
  32393335 3830819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281
  8100C529 75D497B8 4FF6687F C869D5B7 7BE1444C 8A59148D E0E27CD8 C35E677F
  14E1DEAD 16CC43D3 11999136 4B2624C2 83001BB8 0EDD2BDE 3B3D8E59 DB73D630
  FD637BAD 2221B960 B9DD758D 74D12DBB 24CC8497 DA0E2855 3BFAD99E F0E2C333
  9E9C20B1 DAAB0ABD D5D0BF22 BECB0127 B7A18C67 F2A7571E 768BA71D 74BC3E10
  22650203 010001A3 6E306C30 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30190603
  551D1104 12301082 0E7A6575 732E4C6F 63616C5F 4C616E30 1F060355 1D230418
  30168014 52DBFC94 3BCCC8E2 66B31404 0D7BC24F BACAB39C 301D0603 551D0E04
  16041452 DBFC943B CCC8E266 B314040D 7BC24FBA CAB39C30 0D06092A 864886F7
  0D010104 05000381 81004FA8 FD104430 A03493C1 3E2A73CA 0FC35A76 4043E9D0
  2F59E97C E419F77B 25B5DEAE BD04E18D 941CA637 7D3DEDF3 45B92D28 05B024E4
  97B163B7 7B46DD6B 9F5D1786 D4F29755 36D5F241 527DB3FE 9994520A 749FB8F9
  526C559C 5E271279 144886A0 444B55CA 83750D13 7B11AFCF 57687A69 BDA7246D
  1EA920EB 344D8419 2DAC
        quit
dot11 syslog
no ip source-route
ip cef
!
!
no ip dhcp use vrf connected
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.21
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.51 192.168.1.254
!
ip dhcp pool ccp-pool1
   import all
   network 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0
   domain-name dhcp_local
   dns-server 193.92.150.3 194.219.227.2
   default-router 192.168.1.254
!
!
no ip bootp server
ip domain name Local_Lan
ip name-server 8.8.8.8
ip name-server 8.8.4.4
ip port-map user-protocol--8 port tcp 20
ip port-map user-protocol--9 port udp 57689
ip port-map user-protocol--2 port tcp 8500
ip port-map user-protocol--3 port udp 8001
ip port-map user-protocol--1 port tcp 43580
ip port-map user-protocol--6 port udp 1024
ip port-map user-protocol--7 port udp 21
ip port-map user-protocol--4 port tcp 8000
ip port-map user-protocol--5 port tcp 1024
ip port-map user-protocol--19 port tcp 40000
ip port-map user-protocol--18 port udp 2000
ip port-map user-protocol--13 port udp 36398
ip port-map user-protocol--20 port udp 40000
ip port-map user-protocol--12 port tcp 36398
ip port-map user-protocol--11 port udp 43581
ip port-map user-protocol--10 port tcp 57689
ip port-map user-protocol--17 port udp 45500
ip port-map user-protocol--16 port tcp 45500
ip port-map user-protocol--15 port tcp 34500
ip port-map user-protocol--14 port udp 34500
ip ddns update method no-ip
 HTTP
  add http://------@yahoo.gr:--------@dynupdate.no-ip.com/nic/update?hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
 interval maximum 0 0 5 0
!
ip ddns update method dyndns
 HTTP
!
login block-for 300 attempts 3 within 60
login delay 10
login on-failure log
login on-success log every 10
!
multilink bundle-name authenticated
!
!
username ------- privilege 15 password 7 00524012505858514E015D
!
!
archive
 log config
  hidekeys
!
!
ip tcp synwait-time 10
ip ssh time-out 60
ip ssh authentication-retries 2
ip ssh version 2
!
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--7-1
 match access-group 107
 match protocol user-protocol--7
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--6-1
 match access-group 106
 match protocol user-protocol--6
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--5-1
 match access-group 105
 match protocol user-protocol--5
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--4-1
 match access-group 104
 match protocol user-protocol--4
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--3-1
 match access-group 103
 match protocol user-protocol--3
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--2-1
 match access-group 102
 match protocol user-protocol--2
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
 match access-group 101
 match protocol user-protocol--1
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--9-1
 match access-group 110
 match protocol user-protocol--9
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--8-1
 match access-group 108
 match protocol user-protocol--8
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-skinny-1
 match access-group 120
 match protocol skinny
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-insp-traffic
 match protocol cuseeme
 match protocol dns
 match protocol ftp
 match protocol h323
 match protocol https
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol imap
 match protocol pop3
 match protocol netshow
 match protocol shell
 match protocol realmedia
 match protocol rtsp
 match protocol smtp extended
 match protocol sql-net
 match protocol streamworks
 match protocol tftp
 match protocol vdolive
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-insp-traffic
 match class-map ccp-cls-insp-traffic
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--16-1
 match access-group 118
 match protocol user-protocol--16
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--17-1
 match access-group 119
 match protocol user-protocol--17
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--14-1
 match access-group 116
 match protocol user-protocol--14
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-icmp-access
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--15-1
 match access-group 117
 match protocol user-protocol--15
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--12-1
 match access-group 114
 match protocol user-protocol--12
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--20-1
 match access-group 123
 match protocol user-protocol--20
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--13-1
 match access-group 115
 match protocol user-protocol--13
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--10-1
 match access-group 111
 match protocol user-protocol--10
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--11-1
 match access-group 112
 match protocol user-protocol--11
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--18-1
 match access-group 121
 match protocol user-protocol--18
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--19-1
 match access-group 122
 match protocol user-protocol--19
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-invalid-src
 match access-group 100
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-icmp-access
 match class-map ccp-cls-icmp-access
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-ssh-1
 match access-group 113
 match protocol ssh
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-protocol-http
 match protocol http
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-ftp-1
 match access-group 109
 match protocol ftp
!
!
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
 class type inspect ccp-icmp-access
  inspect
 class class-default
  pass
policy-map type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--2-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--3-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--4-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--5-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--6-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--7-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--8-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-ftp-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--9-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--10-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--11-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-ssh-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--12-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--13-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--14-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--15-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--16-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--17-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-skinny-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--18-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--19-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--20-1
  inspect
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-inspect
 class type inspect ccp-invalid-src
  drop log
 class type inspect ccp-protocol-http
  inspect
 class type inspect ccp-insp-traffic
  inspect
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit
 class class-default
!
zone security out-zone
zone security in-zone
zone-pair security ccp-zp-self-out source self destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
zone-pair security sdm-zp-NATOutsideToInside-1 source out-zone destination in-zone
 service-policy type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
zone-pair security ccp-zp-in-out source in-zone destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-inspect
zone-pair security ccp-zp-out-self source out-zone destination self
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip route-cache flow
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 description $ES_WAN$
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 pvc 8/35
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface Vlan1
 description ::local vlan::$FW_INSIDE$
 ip address 192.168.1.254 255.255.255.0
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 zone-member security in-zone
 ip route-cache flow
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412
!
interface Dialer0
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$
 ip ddns update hostname globalzeus.no-ip.org
 ip ddns update dyndns
 ip ddns update no-ip
 ip address negotiated
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1452
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 zone-member security out-zone
 encapsulation ppp
 ip route-cache flow
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname---------@forthnet.gr
 ppp chap password 7 --------------------
 ppp pap sent-username -----------------@forthnet.gr password 7 ----------------
!
ip forward-protocol nd
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip dns server
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.13 43580 interface Dialer0 43580
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.3 8500 interface Dialer0 8500
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.3 8001 interface Dialer0 8001
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.3 8000 interface Dialer0 8000
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.10 1024 interface Dialer0 1024
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.10 1024 interface Dialer0 1024
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.8 21 interface Dialer0 21
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.8 20 interface Dialer0 20
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.8 21 interface Dialer0 21
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.3 57689 interface Dialer0 57689
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.3 57689 interface Dialer0 57689
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.13 43581 interface Dialer0 43581
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.254 22 interface Dialer0 50000
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.17 36398 interface Dialer0 36398
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.17 36398 interface Dialer0 36398
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.18 34500 interface Dialer0 34500
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.18 34500 interface Dialer0 34500
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.16 45500 interface Dialer0 45500
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.16 45500 interface Dialer0 45500
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.19 2000 interface Dialer0 2000
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.19 2000 interface Dialer0 2000
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.20 40000 interface Dialer0 40000
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.20 40000 interface Dialer0 40000
!
!
logging trap debugging
access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1
access-list 1 remark SDM_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 100 remark CCP_ACL Category=128
access-list 100 permit ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 100 permit ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 101 permit ip any host 192.168.1.13
access-list 102 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 102 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 103 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 103 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 104 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 104 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 105 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 105 permit ip any host 192.168.1.10
access-list 106 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 106 permit ip any host 192.168.1.10
access-list 107 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 107 permit ip any host 192.168.1.8
access-list 108 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 108 permit ip any host 192.168.1.8
access-list 109 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 109 permit ip any host 192.168.1.8
access-list 110 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 110 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 111 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 111 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 112 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 112 permit ip any host 192.168.1.13
access-list 113 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 113 permit ip any host 192.168.1.254
access-list 114 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 114 permit ip any host 192.168.1.17
access-list 115 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 115 permit ip any host 192.168.1.17
access-list 116 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 116 permit ip any host 192.168.1.18
access-list 117 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 117 permit ip any host 192.168.1.18
access-list 118 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 118 permit ip any host 192.168.1.16
access-list 119 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 119 permit ip any host 192.168.1.16
access-list 120 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 120 permit ip any host 192.168.1.19
access-list 121 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 121 permit ip any host 192.168.1.19
access-list 122 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 122 permit ip any host 192.168.1.20
access-list 123 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 123 permit ip any host 192.168.1.20
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
no cdp run
!
!
!
!
control-plane
!
banner motd ^C
###############################################################
#                                                             #
#  =====================================================  #
#                                                             #
###############################################################
^C
!
line con 0
 no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 login local
 transport input ssh
 transport output ssh
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
scheduler allocate 4000 1000
scheduler interval 500
end
```

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Καμιά φορά χρειάζεται restart. 
Debug με:

debug ip ddns update

----------


## netstorm

το εχω κανει και παλι τα ιδια οταν κανω ping ενω βλεπω οτι κανω ping στην σωστη ip αλλα δεν απανταει.request time out .το config ειναι οκ δηλαδη?

----------


## sxbcl

Από τις 3 παρακάτω γραμμές, η δεύτερη μήπως δε χρειάζεται και το μπερδεύει;



```
ip ddns update hostname globalzeus.no-ip.org
ip ddns update dyndns
ip ddns update no-ip
```

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Πρέπει να αφαιρέσεις τα παρακάτω:
1) από το config



```
ip ddns update method dyndns
 HTTP
```

όπως και 



```
ip dns server
```

2) από τον Dialer0


```
interface Dialer0
ip ddns update dyndns
```

----------


## netstorm

το εκανα τα εχω αφαιρεσει αλλα δεν ειδα διαφορα.να και το config




```
zeus#SH RUN
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 16102 bytes
!
! Last configuration change at 16:04:27 Greece Tue May 20 2014 by nospa
! NVRAM config last updated at 16:04:20 Greece Tue May 20 2014 by nospa
!
version 12.4
no service pad
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service password-encryption
service sequence-numbers
!
hostname -----
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging buffered 51200
logging console critical
enable secret 5----------
!
no aaa new-model
clock timezone Greece 3
clock summer-time PCTime date Mar 30 2003 4:00 Oct 26 2003 5:00
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-4033129358
 enrollment selfsigned
 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-4033129358
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-4033129358
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-4033129358
 certificate self-signed 01
  30820246 308201AF A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030
  31312F30 2D060355 04031326 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274
  69666963 6174652D 34303333 31323933 3538301E 170D3131 30383236 32323238
  34315A17 0D323030 31303130 30303030 305A3031 312F302D 06035504 03132649
  4F532D53 656C662D 5369676E 65642D43 65727469 66696361 74652D34 30333331
  32393335 3830819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281
  8100C529 75D497B8 4FF6687F C869D5B7 7BE1444C 8A59148D E0E27CD8 C35E677F
  14E1DEAD 16CC43D3 11999136 4B2624C2 83001BB8 0EDD2BDE 3B3D8E59 DB73D630
  FD637BAD 2221B960 B9DD758D 74D12DBB 24CC8497 DA0E2855 3BFAD99E F0E2C333
  9E9C20B1 DAAB0ABD D5D0BF22 BECB0127 B7A18C67 F2A7571E 768BA71D 74BC3E10
  22650203 010001A3 6E306C30 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30190603
  551D1104 12301082 0E7A6575 732E4C6F 63616C5F 4C616E30 1F060355 1D230418
  30168014 52DBFC94 3BCCC8E2 66B31404 0D7BC24F BACAB39C 301D0603 551D0E04
  16041452 DBFC943B CCC8E266 B314040D 7BC24FBA CAB39C30 0D06092A 864886F7
  0D010104 05000381 81004FA8 FD104430 A03493C1 3E2A73CA 0FC35A76 4043E9D0
  2F59E97C E419F77B 25B5DEAE BD04E18D 941CA637 7D3DEDF3 45B92D28 05B024E4
  97B163B7 7B46DD6B 9F5D1786 D4F29755 36D5F241 527DB3FE 9994520A 749FB8F9
  526C559C 5E271279 144886A0 444B55CA 83750D13 7B11AFCF 57687A69 BDA7246D
  1EA920EB 344D8419 2DAC
        quit
dot11 syslog
no ip source-route
ip cef
!
!
no ip dhcp use vrf connected
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.1 192.168.1.21
ip dhcp excluded-address 192.168.1.51 192.168.1.254
!
ip dhcp pool ccp-pool1
   import all
   network 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0
   domain-name dhcp_local
   dns-server 193.92.150.3 194.219.227.2
   default-router 192.168.1.254
!
!
no ip bootp server
ip domain name Local_Lan
ip name-server 8.8.8.8
ip name-server 8.8.4.4
ip port-map user-protocol--8 port tcp 20
ip port-map user-protocol--9 port udp 57689
ip port-map user-protocol--2 port tcp 8500
ip port-map user-protocol--3 port udp 8001
ip port-map user-protocol--1 port tcp 43580
ip port-map user-protocol--6 port udp 1024
ip port-map user-protocol--7 port udp 21
ip port-map user-protocol--4 port tcp 8000
ip port-map user-protocol--5 port tcp 1024
ip port-map user-protocol--19 port tcp 40000
ip port-map user-protocol--18 port udp 2000
ip port-map user-protocol--13 port udp 36398
ip port-map user-protocol--20 port udp 40000
ip port-map user-protocol--12 port tcp 36398
ip port-map user-protocol--11 port udp 43581
ip port-map user-protocol--10 port tcp 57689
ip port-map user-protocol--17 port udp 45500
ip port-map user-protocol--16 port tcp 45500
ip port-map user-protocol--15 port tcp 34500
ip port-map user-protocol--14 port udp 34500
ip ddns update method no-ip
 HTTP
  add http://to mail mou@yahoo.gr:kodikos mou@dynupdate.no-ip.com/nic/update?hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
 interval maximum 0 0 5 0
!
login block-for 300 attempts 3 within 60
login delay 10
login on-failure log
login on-success log every 10
!
multilink bundle-name authenticated
!
!
username ======  privilege 15 password 7 00524012505858514E015D
!
!
archive
 log config
  hidekeys
!
!
ip tcp synwait-time 10
ip ssh time-out 60
ip ssh authentication-retries 2
ip ssh version 2
!
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--7-1
 match access-group 107
 match protocol user-protocol--7
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--6-1
 match access-group 106
 match protocol user-protocol--6
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--5-1
 match access-group 105
 match protocol user-protocol--5
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--4-1
 match access-group 104
 match protocol user-protocol--4
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--3-1
 match access-group 103
 match protocol user-protocol--3
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--2-1
 match access-group 102
 match protocol user-protocol--2
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
 match access-group 101
 match protocol user-protocol--1
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--9-1
 match access-group 110
 match protocol user-protocol--9
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--8-1
 match access-group 108
 match protocol user-protocol--8
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-skinny-1
 match access-group 120
 match protocol skinny
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-insp-traffic
 match protocol cuseeme
 match protocol dns
 match protocol ftp
 match protocol h323
 match protocol https
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol imap
 match protocol pop3
 match protocol netshow
 match protocol shell
 match protocol realmedia
 match protocol rtsp
 match protocol smtp extended
 match protocol sql-net
 match protocol streamworks
 match protocol tftp
 match protocol vdolive
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-insp-traffic
 match class-map ccp-cls-insp-traffic
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--16-1
 match access-group 118
 match protocol user-protocol--16
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--17-1
 match access-group 119
 match protocol user-protocol--17
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--14-1
 match access-group 116
 match protocol user-protocol--14
class-map type inspect match-any ccp-cls-icmp-access
 match protocol icmp
 match protocol tcp
 match protocol udp
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--15-1
 match access-group 117
 match protocol user-protocol--15
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--12-1
 match access-group 114
 match protocol user-protocol--12
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--20-1
 match access-group 123
 match protocol user-protocol--20
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--13-1
 match access-group 115
 match protocol user-protocol--13
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--10-1
 match access-group 111
 match protocol user-protocol--10
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--11-1
 match access-group 112
 match protocol user-protocol--11
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--18-1
 match access-group 121
 match protocol user-protocol--18
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-user-protocol--19-1
 match access-group 122
 match protocol user-protocol--19
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-invalid-src
 match access-group 100
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-icmp-access
 match class-map ccp-cls-icmp-access
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-ssh-1
 match access-group 113
 match protocol ssh
class-map type inspect match-all ccp-protocol-http
 match protocol http
class-map type inspect match-all sdm-nat-ftp-1
 match access-group 109
 match protocol ftp
!
!
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
 class type inspect ccp-icmp-access
  inspect
 class class-default
  pass
policy-map type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--1-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--2-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--3-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--4-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--5-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--6-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--7-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--8-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-ftp-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--9-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--10-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--11-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-ssh-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--12-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--13-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--14-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--15-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--16-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--17-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-skinny-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--18-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--19-1
  inspect
 class type inspect sdm-nat-user-protocol--20-1
  inspect
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-inspect
 class type inspect ccp-invalid-src
  drop log
 class type inspect ccp-protocol-http
  inspect
 class type inspect ccp-insp-traffic
  inspect
 class class-default
policy-map type inspect ccp-permit
 class class-default
!
zone security out-zone
zone security in-zone
zone-pair security ccp-zp-self-out source self destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit-icmpreply
zone-pair security sdm-zp-NATOutsideToInside-1 source out-zone destination in-zone
 service-policy type inspect sdm-pol-NATOutsideToInside-1
zone-pair security ccp-zp-in-out source in-zone destination out-zone
 service-policy type inspect ccp-inspect
zone-pair security ccp-zp-out-self source out-zone destination self
 service-policy type inspect ccp-permit
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip route-cache flow
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 description $ES_WAN$
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 pvc 8/35
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface Vlan1
 description ::local vlan::$FW_INSIDE$
 ip address 192.168.1.254 255.255.255.0
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 zone-member security in-zone
 ip route-cache flow
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1412
!
interface Dialer0
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$
 ip ddns update hostname globalzeus.no-ip.org
 ip ddns update no-ip
 ip address negotiated
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip mtu 1452
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 zone-member security out-zone
 encapsulation ppp
 ip route-cache flow
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication chap pap callin
 ppp chap hostname-----.ath.forthnet.gr@forthnet.gr
 ppp chap password 7 -----------
 ppp pap sent-username --------.gr@forthnet.gr password ---------
!
ip forward-protocol nd
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.13 43580 interface Dialer0 43580
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.3 8500 interface Dialer0 8500
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.3 8001 interface Dialer0 8001
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.3 8000 interface Dialer0 8000
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.10 1024 interface Dialer0 1024
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.10 1024 interface Dialer0 1024
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.8 21 interface Dialer0 21
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.8 20 interface Dialer0 20
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.8 21 interface Dialer0 21
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.3 57689 interface Dialer0 57689
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.3 57689 interface Dialer0 57689
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.13 43581 interface Dialer0 43581
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.254 22 interface Dialer0 50000
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.17 36398 interface Dialer0 36398
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.17 36398 interface Dialer0 36398
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.18 34500 interface Dialer0 34500
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.18 34500 interface Dialer0 34500
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.16 45500 interface Dialer0 45500
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.16 45500 interface Dialer0 45500
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.19 2000 interface Dialer0 2000
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.19 2000 interface Dialer0 2000
ip nat inside source static tcp 192.168.1.20 40000 interface Dialer0 40000
ip nat inside source static udp 192.168.1.20 40000 interface Dialer0 40000
!
!
logging trap debugging
access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1
access-list 1 remark SDM_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 192.168.1.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 100 remark CCP_ACL Category=128
access-list 100 permit ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 100 permit ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 101 permit ip any host 192.168.1.13
access-list 102 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 102 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 103 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 103 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 104 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 104 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 105 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 105 permit ip any host 192.168.1.10
access-list 106 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 106 permit ip any host 192.168.1.10
access-list 107 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 107 permit ip any host 192.168.1.8
access-list 108 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 108 permit ip any host 192.168.1.8
access-list 109 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 109 permit ip any host 192.168.1.8
access-list 110 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 110 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 111 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 111 permit ip any host 192.168.1.3
access-list 112 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 112 permit ip any host 192.168.1.13
access-list 113 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 113 permit ip any host 192.168.1.254
access-list 114 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 114 permit ip any host 192.168.1.17
access-list 115 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 115 permit ip any host 192.168.1.17
access-list 116 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 116 permit ip any host 192.168.1.18
access-list 117 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 117 permit ip any host 192.168.1.18
access-list 118 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 118 permit ip any host 192.168.1.16
access-list 119 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 119 permit ip any host 192.168.1.16
access-list 120 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 120 permit ip any host 192.168.1.19
access-list 121 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 121 permit ip any host 192.168.1.19
access-list 122 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 122 permit ip any host 192.168.1.20
access-list 123 remark CCP_ACL Category=0
access-list 123 permit ip any host 192.168.1.20
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
no cdp run
!
!
!
!
control-plane
!
banner motd ^C
###############################################################
#                                                             #
#  =========================================================.  #
#                                                             #
###############################################################
^C
!
line con 0
 no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 login local
 transport input ssh
 transport output ssh
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
scheduler allocate 4000 1000
scheduler interval 500
ntp clock-period 17182649
ntp server 194.177.210.54
end

zeus#
```

----------


## boeotian

Το πρόβλημα είναι εδώ:



```
add http://to mail mou@yahoo.gr:kodikos mou@dynupdate.no-ip.com/nic/update?hostname=<h>&myip=<a>
```

διόρθωσέτο στο:



```
add http://yourlogin:yourpass@dynupdate.no-ip.com/nic/update?hostname=yourdomain
```

Αντικατέστησε τα your* με τις δικές σου πληροφορίες. Εμένα αυτό το setup παίζει μια χαρά σε 876 και 886w.  Επίσης το maximum interval το έχεις βάλει πολύ λίγο. Εγώ το έχω στις 10 μέρες με 30 μέρες να θέλει το ελάχιστο το no-ip:



```
interval maximum 10 0 0 0
```

----------


## netstorm

θα με βοηθουσε καλυτερα αν μου ελεγες ακριβως τι να κανω γιατι εχω χαθει με τις εντολες λιγο.δεν καταλαβα τι να κανω αντικατασταση.

----------


## boeotian

Αντικατέστησε τα yourlogin, yourpass και yourdomain με τα δικά σου στοιχεία στο κομμάτι από το config σου που έδωσες:



```
ip ddns update method no-ip
 HTTP
  add http://yourlogin:yourpass@dynupdate.no-ip.com/nic/update?hostname=yourdomain
 interval maximum 0 0 5 0
```

Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ να το πιο πω πιο απλά  :Smile:  Εννοείς δεν ξέρεις και τις εντολές; Πάτα "config term", μετά "ip ddns update method no-ip", μετά "HTTP" και μετά βάλε το σωστό URL στο add handler. Μετά ctrl-z για να βγεις και ρίξε και ένα "write" να σου γράψει το config μόνιμα.

----------

